# bruised feeling in clitoris 1w pp?



## ThatLinGirl (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm now 2 weeks postpartum and have had a horrible bruised feeling in my clitoris for the last week. I was surprised when it showed up so many days after birth, but now I am getting alarmed that it does not yet seem to be easing. My doctor shrugged me off.







: Anyone been there done that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I had the same feeling for a while. Granted my inner labia tore right near my clitoris, but you have to think of the tremendous amount of blood flow and pressure (and swelling) in that area during birth. When someone held a mirror so I could see dd crowning my first thought was "that's not my vulva!" because it was soooo swollen. So give it a little time, maybe a comfrey compress and take it easy


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I know exactly how you feel. I had the same feeling after #3 and although DH and I resumed sex at 3.5 weeks I didn't want clitoral stimulation for another week or two after that.

I hope it feels better soon - not a fun place to be bruised









Keri


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

homeopathic arnica taken internally might help with the healing, too. i took it every time i felt achy for at least the first few weeks.

~claudia


----------



## ThatLinGirl (Jul 15, 2004)

Phew - glad to hear it is normal.







I wouldn't have been concerned if it weren't for the fact that it appeared a full week after birth... then I dared to do a google search and found women still having the pain years later. Relaxing now... or at least trying to, if only I could sit comfortably (between the bruised front and stitches in back).


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

I had a real tough time w/that whole area after my birth too. Ice packs work really well. I also used pads wet w/witch hazel and frozen for ice packs. Definately sit on a donut pillow to take the pressure off. I soaked in the tub dailey, w/lavendar EO added to aid healing. I think it may hurt more now bc the initial swelling has gone down & perhaps you can feel the bruising more w/out the extra cushion? I do think it is totally normal.

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## LaceyTX (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm 3 months pp, had an episiotomy and no tears, and I've also had this intense bruised feeling there since right after the birth.







Some days are worse than others...I feel your pain.


----------



## starhalo (Jan 31, 2006)

I had that same feeling for a while. I honestly thought that it would never go away. My baby is 2 months now and I happy to report that it feels pretty much normal. I think it's just like the other ladies mentioned...lots of swelling, blood flow, and the whole birthing process. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I felt that way too although I had a catheter so I figured it was just b/c of that. It lasted awhile - maybe 5 or 6 weeks???


----------

